# 07/23 - 07/24 Pensacola Beach Pier and Navarre Pier



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Stayed in Pensacola this weekend and got to do some fishing plus got to eat that AWESOME 16oz pittsburg rare peppercorn prime steak from McGuire's.

07/23 Pensacola Beach Pier - Got to the pier about 6pm and made it about half way out(stopped for bait) when the beach lifeguards made announcements that there was dangerous weather approaching and to seek shelter...made out way back and got a pic of a funnel cloud forming.









After the storm stopped we went back out and caught some good bait, but the junegrass was insane! Saw two very large tarpon swimming along the pier, but didn't get to throw anything at them. Caught a small spanish on a gotcha right before leaving.









Only other fish I seen caught that night was a few big remoras. Left after all my gear was finally full of junegrass









07/24 Navarre State Park Pier - Woke up late and headed out to the Navarre Pier next. Got there around 9:30am. Pier was packed near the end, so I worked my way out TRYING to get bait. No one was catching any bait. Seen the rare tiny hardtail come over. Ran into a good buddy of mine John that was nice surprise. He was heading to the store to get bait cause he couldn't catch any either. Seen a couple get escorted off the pier by the fishing police for keeping some undersized spanish. All I caught all day was three small spanish on a sabiki and a few hits on the gotchas.









Seen one king come off the pier, a small remora by John and a small shark right close to shore. Seen three tarpon swimming around. June grass wasn't too bad, but was there. Left so I could take to wife and kid shopping.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well at least you had a better day than most. I mean eating at McQuires. They do have some good steaks.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That steak was amazing...great service too.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Great Report, except for lack of fish. At least you were out there with you daughter. Good Stuff. I will be out this weekend looking for tarpon


----------



## raebrxn48 (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha, I love the look on your little girl's face (assuming that pretty lil' girl is your daughter). She looked as though she wanted to hold the fish but wasn't so sure about it. Sorry you didn't catch more but at least you got some QT with the family!


----------

